# My 64 IH 1 Ton 4X4



## mountainguyed67 (Feb 25, 2012)

I use this truck for 4 wheeling and hauling firewood.


----------



## rwoods (Feb 26, 2012)

mountainguyed67 said:


> I use this truck for 4 wheeling and hauling firewood.



Nice truck - heavy duty and compact wheelbase. 6 or 8 cylinder? Ron


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 26, 2012)

That's a neat old truck. Don't see any like that very often.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 26, 2012)

I had a couple of IH 4x4's, they were good trucks and I still have an IH flatbed and a rollback. Not fast, but built to haul a load.

The first was a 1959 B-120 3/4 ton with a 240 and 4 speed.






The second was a 1972 1500, a 1.5 ton with a 345 and 5 speed.


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Feb 26, 2012)

rwoods said:


> Nice truck - heavy duty and compact wheelbase. 6 or 8 cylinder? Ron



Thanks for posting the pics,I guess I didn't get it right. It's a V8 345 with dual transmissions,made the adapters myself. First transmission is an IH T34 5 speed overdrive and the second one is a Borg Warner T18 4 speed,both from IH vehicles. Then it goes into the stock New Process 202 transfer case,had to move it back 7-1/2" and shorten the jackshaft to make it all fit. The reason for dual transmissions is for lower gears and more selection. The trail my truck is on in the pictures(Dusy-Ershim)is pretty much unheard of to have a full size rig on and I wouldn't want to do it with a single transmission. Also it has on board air,on board welder and PTO winch. I can take care of most issues that come up unless it's something that can't be welded and parts are needed. 

Ed.


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Feb 26, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> I had a couple of IH 4x4's, they were good trucks and I still have an IH flatbed and a rollback. Not fast, but built to haul a load.
> 
> The first was a 1959 B-120 3/4 ton with a 240 and 4 speed.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting your pics,always good to see other Internationals.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 1, 2012)

mountainguyed67 said:


> Thanks for posting your pics,always good to see other Internationals.



Got a couple of others I still use. This was moving day last year, the most efficient way I knew to get two trucks to one spot in a single trip.


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Mar 2, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jun 23, 2012)

Cool old Internationals here. This is the one I bought today. 1964 Loadstar 1700. Going to haul all my wood from now on.


----------



## wyk (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice trucks guys!

Hey, Ed, I know a lot of folks in the fresno/clovis area. Must be hot as hell there right now. I went to CHS myself.


----------



## Sutterfield (Dec 4, 2012)

I run the wheels off my '70 IH 1200.


----------

